

UK Court Order Served Via Twitter - chaosmachine
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8285954.stm

======
jacquesm
Smart lawyer, use the popularity of twitter and some inane posts that nobody
would ever read to promote himself in the national (and now global) media.

